# Would like to start a charity contest in my area for the Average "Guy"



## jcdsparky69 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello all, 

Awesome forum as far as I have been here LOL. 

I am interested in trying to start a charity event here where I live hopefully at the local American Legion. ?? 

I am a avid smoker and BBQ'r and I know I can't be the only one around my parts. Central NY in Mohawk pretty much between the Utica area and Schenectady area. I would like it to be an open ( ish) event but was hoping to not have professional eventer's compete in it to keep every one on a level field. 

Being a Veteran myself I would like to hope the local AL would do this ( I am calling them Tomorrow) LOL. I would also like the proceeds to go towards Homeless Vets or something of the sort. 

What would the categories be, I don't know where to begin seeing there are so so many ways to do it but would like to keep the basic BBQ chicken and burgers out of the competition but if peeps want to they can I guess on the side?? 

Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated 

Definitely would like to have a Pork , Beef , Whole chicken categories but how do you judge ribs against a Butt roast or Kickin' Chicken against Brisket ??? 

HHHEEELLLPPPP !!!!!

Sincerely 

JCDSparky69


----------



## oprahrider (May 16, 2017)

Well Sparky how did your meeting go with the AL? 
 As far as participants I would advertise in the VFW's and AL facilities.  Maybe even post something on craigslist.


----------

